# im a newbie,what tool



## rpmdj1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi All
As Iv stated im a newbie I have purchased a few vintage afx's with the 3 gear chassis, I want to do some hopups and have purchased a gear puller to remove the gear on top of the motor to replace the motor, getting the gear off isnt hard but how do I reinstall the gear is there a specific press tool for this. keep in mind I havnt done anything yet im just getting ready so any help would be much appreciated
thanks
Russ


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

look up JW and RTHO

good tools and parts


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you close to any of these?


http://www.oconomowocraceway.com/

Lucky Bob's


----------



## rpmdj1 (Sep 23, 2011)

*yes, lucky bobs*



cwbam said:


> Are you close to any of these?
> 
> 
> http://www.oconomowocraceway.com/
> ...


yes lucky bobs


----------

